# Instrument recommendation for slightly disabled person (hand disability)



## Gray

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if you guys could recommend an instrument that can be "properly" played with my disability. My left hand only has 2 fingers, the pinky and the thumb. You could say I have a one flexible claw plier as a left hand, and a normal hand for my right.

I have played guitar before, but I find myself being more drawn towards classical instruments/pieces. Although I do love string instruments (I tried the violin for a bit), I'm having a lot trouble controlling a violin bow propperly. I'm not sure if the bowing will be the same for example a cello. I'm open for any suggestions, though I should add that I'm not overly fond of the brass family, woodwind is fine though.

If there are any questions, feel free to ask anything. I'm looking forward to your recomendations!

Kind regards, Gray


----------



## Tricky Fish

Sorry to hear about your disability. Trombone or trumpet sprang to mind, but I'm not an expert in either. Google some pics to see how the left hand is used for these instruments.


----------



## bghill

I gather they can be pricey, but right-handed French horns do exist.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

"My left hand only has 2 fingers, the pinky and the thumb. You could say I have a one flexible claw plier as a left hand, and a normal hand for my right."

I love you, man. :lol:

As it happens, the pinky and the thumb are the two fingers you need to play an octave on a piano, which is great for bass, and that is usually the left part of a piano. So? How about it?
I think you could take out any left-hand chord and play an octave instead of it, without altering much the way the music should sound.


----------



## Ali Dmo

right Handed French Horn, as mentioned above, is your best choice in my opinion. you got no disablities man, you are healthier than any person who does not know any instruments.


----------



## bghill

If you're interested in Medieval/Renaissance music, you could try the hurdy-gurdy. The crank is normally turned with the right hand, but it seems like it might be possible to string it backwards and use the left instead. (However, I don't really know anything about hurdy-gurdies, so this is just guesswork.)

Also, earlier versions of the woodwinds usually have fewer stops; there might be some that are playable using only 7 fingers.


----------

